# Gravel vs sand in a dirt tank



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Which is a better cap in a dirt tank gravel or sand? Please help


----------



## Tye (Jul 19, 2013)

Personally in a dirt tank, sand would be the better option.


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok thanks very much


----------

